# Problem with ViP 211 OTA reception of digital channels in Los Angeles



## airman (Oct 10, 2003)

Just got my new ViP 211 and Dish 1000 sat antenna installed but I'm
having problems with OTA reception, specifically a few of the local
stations in my area. I live in Los Angeles in a area where I should get
good reception of the digital channels in my area., but I'm having
problems with channel 28.01 (KCET) which is one of the local PBS-HD
channels here. I keep getting freezes in the images, just momentary but
they are anoying. I'm using a Radio shack 120" Boom Length, 37-Element
Antenna mounted to a long pole in top of the house, It's the largest in
the neighborhood, and I checked antennaweb.org to get the correct
alignment and direction to the transmitting stations at my location
which is 32 degrees from (0) degrees north. I'm getting a signal
strength between 88 and 91 percent.on 28-01 which I think is pretty
good but I'm still getting this problem with the freezes. I've tried
re-setting the reciever with the push the power button for 10 sec and
then dumping the reciever's memory and reaquireing the local stations
but that does'nt seem to work. All the other digital stations seem to
come in ok with no freezes, just 28-01. I also get another PBS-HD
station, 50-01 (KCOE) which has a signal strength of about 85 percent,
a little less than 28-01 and 50-01 does'nt have any problems with the
freeezes so I'm stumped over what is causing this problem. If anybody
has any suggestions or imput on how I can find a solution to this
problem I would appreciate them.
Thanks


----------

